# Estorno/Estornar



## sobreiro

Olá, estou traduzindo um texto relacionado a cadeias de suprimentos, e não consigo definir uma tradução adequada para "estornar" em espanhol... Acho que "retroceder" não é muito apropriado.

----

Hola, estoy traduciendo un texto relacionado a cadenas de suministros, pero no logro hallar una traducción apropiada de "estornar" en español, creo que "retroceder" es demasiado amplio y creo que fuera de contexto.

A frase é/la frase es: *"Estornar recebimento do fornecedor"*

-> _"Retroceder" recibimiento del proveedor?_ me suena muy coloquial personalmente...

Gracias en adelantado por la ayuda.


----------



## Vanda

Alguma palavra em espanhol que tenha o sentido de_ devolver_?


----------



## sobreiro

Em espanhol tem "devolver" mesmo...


----------



## Vanda

Mas é bom você pesquisar se ela é usada no contexto comercial...


----------



## Lusitania

Estorno é mais utilizado como um termo jurídico ou comercial e menos usado em tom coloquial significa: rectificação que contrabalança uma conta mal lançada nos livros comerciais.

Em Espanhol será?
*extorno**.*


*1. *m._ Com._ Acción y efecto de extornar.
*2. *m._ Com._ Parte de prima que el asegurador devuelve al asegurado a consecuencia de alguna modificación en las condiciones de la póliza contratada.


----------



## sobreiro

Muito obrigado pela ajuda!


----------



## Ancia

Olá!

Por enquanto nao consigo compreender bem a frase em português mas posso dizer que nunca ouvi nem li a palavra "extorno", e já li alguns livros e trabalhei uns tempos no comércio... 

Eu acho que é uma palavra culta demais, mas bem pode ser um tecnicismo. Nao confiem muito no dicionário da academia espanhola, Julio Cortázar chamava-o "o cimitério"  : lá há montes de palavras que a gente nao usa. E também nao recolhe outras muitas.  

Boa sorte.


----------



## Lusitania

Ancia, nós também já não utilizamos muito estas expressões mas de facto existem. Esta expressão era mais utlizada na parte comercial e na contabilidade. 
Em termos gerais é uma rectificação de um contrato que foi alterado e pelo qual devo receber uma reembolso. O sentido é sempre no reembolso.


----------



## Tomby

Além disso também poderia ser devolver a matéria fornecida. 
Os termos contabilistas talvez sejam os menos utilizados pelas pessoas. Também os termos médicos, jurídicos, etc.


----------



## Ancia

Olá

Eu acho que "estornar" pode ser traduido como "devolver" ("tenemos que devolver estos artículos/ libros/envíos") e "extono" como "devolución" ("hay que hacer la devolución de todo esto".)

De outra parte, em espanhol, na área do comércio, emprega-se a palavra "recibimiento" (do verbo "recibir"), mas também "recepción" (do verbo "recepcionar"), esta última opçao, acho eu que, para coisas físicas: o pessoal nao diz "hemos recepcionado o seu fax", mas "hemos recibido".  Um exemplo do que estou a dizer sobre "recibir/recepcionar": qualquer um pode dizer a falar com um amigo: "recibi una carta de mi novia/ un paquete desde Portugal, etc." mas só no ámbito do comécio e entre pessoas que trabalhar lá é que se diz: "Hemos recepcionado su paquete esta mañana/Confirmo la recepción de su envío".

Gostava de ajudar mas ainda sigo sem compreender  muito bem a frase "extorno recibimento do fornecedor". Estou a teorizar: dado que em espanhol nao soa muito bem "devolver lo recepcionado del proveedor", poderiamos escriver "devolver lo recibido del proveedor"? Eu acho que sim mas nao sei se se ajustar ao que diz a frase portuguesa


----------



## Tomby

Desculpem a ousadia porque eu não sou contabilista e os meus conhecimentos sobre esta matéria são mínimos. Eu penso que se trata de uma simples *devolução* [_devolución_] de mercadorias para o remetente delas, neste caso o fornecedor. 
Segundo o Priberam e o DRAE, "estornar" é "passar da conta de crédito para a de débito ou vice-versa". 
O DRAE diz "_extornar_" é "_pasar una partida del debe al haber, o viceversa_". 
Então, se não estou errado segundo o PGC (Plan General Contable) espanhol esta operação contabilista deve ser: 
Exemplo: Recebimento de uma mercadoria do fornecedor XYZ cujo preço é 1.000 €.
(_Em espanhol_) 
_LIBRO DIARIO_ 
_DEBE_ ----------------------------- _HABER_ 
_1.000 € Mercaderias a Proveedores 1.000 € _
_1.000 € Proveedores a Mercaderias 1.000 €_ 

Observações: esta "contabilidade" era usada quando ainda não existiam os computadores, mas nesta altura os princípios básicos não têm mudado. 
No obstante, nosso colega pode verificar estes conceitos no PGC espanhol. Repare na epígrafe 406.
A frase, na minha opinião, para espanhol pode ser traduzida: "_Devolver la recepción [de las mercancías] al proveedor_".
Espero poder ajudado. Porém espero outras opiniões de pessoas peritas em contabilidade.
Bem hajam!


----------



## Lusitania

Concordo com o TT, parece a tradução mais correcta.

Abraços


----------



## Felipe Betancourt

Hola a todos

En mi empresa quando se 
"*estorna *um pagamento" 

decimos que se
*DESASIGNÓ* EL PAGO, 

osea, se corrigió lo que se ha habia escrito en el libro contable (software de contabilidad) y se *reasigna* a de nuevo el pago a otras facturas,
ese para mí es la traducción que más se ajusta al español contable.

Acepción en español que se ajusta perfectamente a la definición que dan en el siguiente link:

http://www.dicionarioinformal.com.br/buscar.php?palavra=estornar

_1. __estornar_
_Enviado por ARNALDO DA SILVA PENA (PA) em 25-02-2008. __Dentro do contexto contábil, significa: Retificar um lançamento, creditando o que havia sido indevidamente debitado, ou vice-versa.__LANÇAMENTO_
_D-DESPESA_
_C-CONTAS A PAGAR_

_ESTORNO_
_D-CONTAS A PAGAR_
_C-DESPESA_

Quedo atento a sus comentarios.


----------

